# First Bit of Testing... 32x SA-12s



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

DJ's truck is finally playing again !

YouTube - DJ's Truck with 32 SA-12s Part I

Me getting messed up by the truck...

YouTube - DJ's Truck with 32 SA-12s Part II

DJ in the truck next.

----

32x Sundown SA-12s
4x SAZ-3500Ds @ 1 ohm each
8x Werker 8v cells in series for 16v (temporary... similar to having just four Powermaster D1000s)

Few pics of the build :














































---

Lots more work to come to finish it off... but we just had to try it out as soon as we got the wires hooked up


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

sweet Jacob


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice. Any numbers on the meter yet?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Damn, the dirt falling off the windshield was awesome. Was he wearing any type of ear protection? Hopefully he was...


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

DJ doesn't wear ear plugs either, SPL guys don't like em I suppose. 

I could only take a short time without mine (the video with me was done @ a lower volume as well)... don't plan to get back in there without them again!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

whitedragon551 said:


> Very nice. Any numbers on the meter yet?


Not yet -- DJ has to get a new alternator and finish up the front baffle then he will meter it


----------



## Team Nemesis-DJ (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont wear any hearing protection ...im working to get it finished so i can get it on the meter ...i have a good bit more work to do ..


----------



## Team Nemesis-DJ (Jan 29, 2009)

lordbaccus said:


> im trying to figure out how to hold a sub upsidedown trying to mount it laying on my back with a Drill in 1 hand and a sub in the other ???
> Pics please


Skillzzz...this is not first time doing a diamond ...honestly ,its not as hard as you would think ...


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Down at SBN - my girlfriend got a demo of the truck and did a hair trick. DJ's truck has 32x SA-12s on 4x 3500Ds running 16v all at 1 ohm each. Capable of 157+ dB @ 37 Hz so far :

YouTube - DJ's Truck Hair Trick


----------

